# Tgif



## ALLSKIING (Jul 28, 2006)

Whats everybody up to this weekend? I have a yard sale to do on Sat am:roll: Sunday I may hit the beach


----------



## Marc (Jul 28, 2006)

Patching the hull of my boat.


Don't ask.



Hopefully sailing on Sunday.  If not, at least a bike ride.


----------



## Grassi21 (Jul 28, 2006)

Looking at houses and hiking with the dogs on Saturday.  30th B-Day party for my wife with her family on Sunday.


----------



## smitty77 (Jul 28, 2006)

Hike with the dog _early_ Saturday or Sunday morning to beat the heat.  Then who knows...

Probably just try to rest and maybe catch up on some sleep.  For the last two weeks I've been waking up anytime between 1:30 and 3 am to go to work, and not getting home until 5 or 6.  I am one whipped puppy...


----------



## roark (Jul 28, 2006)

Deerfield River Fest: http://www.americanwhitewater.org/content/Article/display/articleid/1843/display/full

I haven't been kayaking on a river in about 10 years and my roll is about 50%. The Fire Brook section is pretty easy but I'd still say the odds of me swimming are pretty good.


----------



## zook (Jul 28, 2006)

Six Flags with bunch of friends on Saturday - can't wait!


----------



## ctenidae (Jul 28, 2006)

Had planned on camping with friends, but witht he heat and tonight and Sunday's rain probabilities, I think that plan is canned (while I don't mind the rain, I don't enjoy hiking with two watery tarts who would like nothing better than to lob a scimitar at me for making them walk in the rain). instead, it'll probably be the beach on Saturday, which works out, since htis has been a hellaciously long week, and I need to relax to prepare for a major clinet meeting on Monday. 3 hours of trying to explain why they really should let us, their advisors, talk to the people they've invested with. Urgh. I'd rather hike in the rain.


----------



## SkiDork (Jul 28, 2006)

Sprites place at Ludlow


----------



## andyzee (Jul 28, 2006)

Sprites Saturday, camp there overnight, Cape Cod on Sunday and until Friday. Can't wait, haven't taken a summer vacation since 2003.


----------



## loafer89 (Jul 28, 2006)

roark said:
			
		

> Deerfield River Fest: http://www.americanwhitewater.org/content/Article/display/articleid/1843/display/full
> 
> I haven't been kayaking on a river in about 10 years and my roll is about 50%. The Fire Brook section is pretty easy but I'd still say the odds of me swimming are pretty good.


 
I ran Zoar Gap for the first and only time last August and I was a bit uncomfotable watching paddler after paddler wipe out in the gap. I sailed right through the middle of the gap, but then again I have a inflatable kayak and 10 years of paddling experience.


This will be the first weekend off for me in over one month, so I think that I will try to sleep in late tomorrow.


----------



## Zand (Jul 29, 2006)

Sunday-Tuesday: Atlantic City


----------



## ski_resort_observer (Jul 29, 2006)

zook said:
			
		

> Six Flags with bunch of friends on Saturday - can't wait!



I would be very wary of going to a Six Flags park. The company is in severe financial distress and is in the process of selling off several of their parks.


----------



## Jonni (Jul 29, 2006)

My weekend plans are more work. This weekend I'm part of the lift crew running the summit lift at Mt. Sunapee for skyrides. (So basically I'll be getting a tan today)


----------



## ALLSKIING (Aug 4, 2006)

Bump...Friday again:beer:  Taking the kids to the Zoo and taking it easy this weekend.


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 4, 2006)

The wife and I are heading up to Ithaca with some college buddies.  We are going to relive our college years in one weekend.  We are going to get some hiking in and swim in the gorges, maybe have a cocktail or 10.  

Ithaca is Gorges!


----------



## Vortex (Aug 4, 2006)

Picking my kids up tomorrow from summer camp.  They both have been away for a month. 
 Looking forward to seeing them again.  Sat maybe a waterpark. Sunday taking a hike on a 4,000 ft peak in the White's or taking a kayak down the Pemi.  My B-day I'll do what I want.


----------



## roark (Aug 4, 2006)

Grassi21 said:
			
		

> The wife and I are heading up to Ithaca with some college buddies. We are going to relive our college years in one weekend. We are going to get some hiking in and swim in the gorges, maybe have a cocktail or 10.
> 
> Ithaca is Gorges!


 
Beer fan?
If the Ithaca beer co has their double IPA grab it. Yum...


----------



## roark (Aug 4, 2006)

Hopefully brew some beer. Otherwise some weedwacking.


----------



## hammer (Aug 4, 2006)

Dropping my son off at Boy Scout camp.

First year for him at an overnight camp...sure hope it works out.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Aug 4, 2006)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> Bump...Friday again:beer:  Taking the kids to the Zoo and taking it easy this weekend.




What zoo?


----------



## Vortex (Aug 4, 2006)

Hammer my kids 12 and 10 are just finishing year 4 at overnight camp.  They Love it.  I loved it as a kid.  Good job.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Aug 4, 2006)

BeanoNYC said:
			
		

> What zoo?



http://www.longislandgamefarm.com/


----------



## Grassi21 (Aug 4, 2006)

roark said:
			
		

> Beer fan?
> If the Ithaca beer co has their double IPA grab it. Yum...



Of course.  Ithaca beer has come a long way since they launched.  I'm a big fan of Saranac's Black Forest.  I stumble upon it at times locally but never see it on tap.  :beer:


----------



## BeanoNYC (Aug 4, 2006)

ALLSKIING said:
			
		

> http://www.longislandgamefarm.com/



I was hoping you would say that.  I loved that place when I was a kid.


----------



## Paul (Aug 4, 2006)

Wife and kid are gone for the weekend camping with the Girl Scouts. 8) 

Riding the Airline Trail Sat with the guys, then drinking myself into oblivion.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 8, 2006)

Bump


----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 8, 2006)

I will Probably just have my daughter drive me around on the boat again this Sat:blink:


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 8, 2006)

ALLSKIING said:


> I will Probably just have my daughter drive me around on the boat again this Sat:blink:



Great pic.  

We will be doing our first of two moves this weekend.  The first move is getting everything from our home in Trumbull up to the garage of the place we are buying in Southbury.  It should be a fun weekend!  :roll: The second move will be on the 14th when we move our stuff from the garage into the house.


----------



## andyzee (Sep 8, 2006)

Get some excersice in tomorrow morning, take my wife to get her eyes checked(hope she don't leave me), BBQ over friends. Sunday, most likely a bike ride, Zook, what say you?


----------



## Greg (Sep 8, 2006)

What a cutie, Dave. I'll probably just be working around the house this weekend. My wife is heading to a shower in Mass on Sunday so Daddy Day Care will be in session then (gotta make some deposits for ski season  )....


----------



## loafer89 (Sep 8, 2006)

I hope to go to the beach on saturday if the weather cooperates, and it will probably be my last beach trip on Long Island.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 8, 2006)

No plans for the weekend, though I have lots of things I should be doing... :roll:


----------



## ctenidae (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm in Houston at the moment, flying back today.
Houston is an armpit. If you ever need to come here, try very hard to avoid it. You can't cross the street without getting in your car. Unbelievable. Only upside is Shiner Bock. That's a tasty beer.


----------



## Greg (Sep 8, 2006)

ctenidae said:


> I'm in Houston at the moment, flying back today.
> Houston is an armpit. If you ever need to come here, try very hard to avoid it. You can't cross the street without getting in your car. Unbelievable. Only upside is Shiner Bock. That's a tasty beer.



The AlpineZone server is in Houston!


----------



## dmc (Sep 8, 2006)

Playing drums at a gig tonight in Kingston NY and a gig tomorrow in NJ...  
Back up to the mountaintop for relaxing Sunday...


----------



## andyzee (Sep 8, 2006)

dmc said:


> Playing drums at a gig tonight in Kingston NY and a gig tomorrow in NJ...
> Back up to the mountaintop for relaxing Sunday...


 

Where in Jersey?


----------



## dmc (Sep 8, 2006)

andyzee said:


> Where in Jersey?



Party... Chester...  

We never play bars in NJ anymore... We're too old for Hoboken where we first started playing over 10 years ago...


----------



## BeanoNYC (Sep 8, 2006)

dmc said:


> Party... Chester...
> 
> We never play bars in NJ anymore....



Unless they put up chicken wire in front of the band....I just finished my first week back at school.  The students are great, but I'm worn out.  Looks like a trip to the local pub for a few, then get some much needed rest.


----------



## loafer89 (Sep 9, 2006)

The family and I just returned from Smith Point and the beach was nice and clean and fairly uncrowded with 80F air temperatures and 71F water temperatures.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 9, 2006)

1 day of moving down, one to go.  It was a hot one today.  We have about 10% of our stuff left to move.  This guy is shot....


----------



## noski (Sep 9, 2006)

So, today, I walked my lawnmower around my yard for 2 hours, and mowed part of a friend's lawn (she is away), sanded and repainted my interior stairs, vacuumed, finished repairing the cracks in  my kitchen, dining, living room ceilings (that fiberglass mesh stuff is awesome), finished staining my deck (it was threatening rain when I stained earlier in the summer, so I left the boards under the eaves undone), put away my summer clothes, did a load of wash and ran the dishwasher. I am now going to sit and eat leftover chinese, have some Long Trail,  and work on some needlework. I quit.


----------



## bvibert (Sep 9, 2006)

noski said:


> So, today, I walked my lawnmower around my yard for 2 hours, and mowed part of a friend's lawn (she is away), sanded and repainted my interior stairs, vacuumed, finished repairing the cracks in  my kitchen, dining, living room ceilings (that fiberglass mesh stuff is awesome), finished staining my deck (it was threatening rain when I stained earlier in the summer, so I left the boards under the eaves undone), put away my summer clothes, did a load of wash and ran the dishwasher. I am now going to sit and eat leftover chinese, have some Long Trail,  and work on some needlework. I quit.



 That's more work then I've done all summer!


----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 29, 2006)

I am trying to get a jump on some larger projects before ski season starts up and takes away my free time. This weekend I have to rip apart the garage make room for the outdoor summer stuff and put it all back.


----------



## andyzee (Sep 29, 2006)

VT, party, bonfire with ski sacrifices for Ullr, hiking, partying.


----------



## Greg (Sep 29, 2006)

Was gonna take my oldest cooler camping but plans got scrapped. I'm in the middle of painting my kitchen so I'll try to finish that up and maybe tackle the dining room too.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Sep 29, 2006)

Greg said:


> Was gonna take my oldest cooler camping but plans got scrapped. I'm in the middle of painting my kitchen so I'll try to finish that up and maybe tackle the dining room too.



I would say thats a good thing. Sat night looks to be a bit cold in a tent with a young one.


----------



## noski (Sep 29, 2006)

Big recycle day Saturday. Can bring tires (with rims) and discard for $2, Hazardous waste/paint etc drop for free.  Going to try and finish mudding those cussed ceilings so I can paint next week, and am participating in a musical show Saturday night. Really need to clean out the window boxes. Sunday to the RV and start getting that closed up for winter. and a nap.


----------



## Grassi21 (Sep 29, 2006)

Saturday:
We are still settling into our new home (unpack boxes, setting up my garage/workshop, painting, arranging furniture in rooms, maybe some painting)

Celebrate our 4th wedding anniversary (yesterday was our actual anniversary but we are doing dinner etc etc on Saturday)

Sunday:
Trying to hike at Sundown or Catamount with wife and dogs (it depends on weather and if I can get my picture taken for my pass/savings card)
Watching lots and lots of football


----------



## 2knees (Sep 29, 2006)

everytime i read this thread i immediately think of will ferrell.

Got a pretty nice little Saturday, we're going to go to Home Depot. buy some wallpaper, maybe get some flooring.  maybe Bed, Bath, & Beyond,  I don't know if we'll have enough time.


no projects for me at all this weekend, i'm flying solo with both kids.  Elbow deep in poop.
But i think i'll take them up to springfield to Forrest Park.  they have a zoo there and my older daughter has been asking to go to the zoo again lately.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 13, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 13, 2006)

On Saturday I will be cheering for my wife as she runs the Hartofrd 1/2 marathon and then heading out to Foxwoods Casino for a bachelor party.  Sunday will be spent recovering and watching football.  

I can't wait until my Sunday activity will be skiing instead of being a football loving couch potato.


----------



## andyzee (Oct 13, 2006)

Waiting for snow. Other than that not much, maybe a bit of hiking or biking.


----------



## dmc (Oct 13, 2006)

Working on customizing my splitboard tonight then playing music with my funk band...
Otherwise just scrambling to get stuff done before ski season starts..


----------



## JimG. (Oct 13, 2006)

Another typical summer/fall weekend. Last week it was removing the first big batch of leaves from my lawn. This weekend is relatively easy, I have to re-stain my shed.

And of course there is the usual time spent at my kids' soccer games. My middle son Peter has a state cup game on Sat and a league game on Sunday.

Another part of last weekend was a trip to Bucks County, PA for a 2 day elite premier soccer tournament with my oldest son David. His team did very well...they won their bracket with a 3-0 record and they outscored their opponents 12-2. That put them in the semis with the 3 other bracket winners where they unfortunately lost an amazing back and forth battle 3-2. They hit the opponents' goal post 2 times in the last minute and just couldn't get that tying goal home. I didn't care at all, it was a great game!

David is the newest and youngest player on his team and he is already a team leader. He plays in goal and is an attacker on offense. In 6 games so far this season he has scored 6 goals including 4 in the tournament. He almost singlehandedly beat the Manhattan Kickers, the number 1 team in their age group in the state, by scoring 2 goals including the game winner in a 3-2 victory. He was the MVP of his team's bracket in the tournament and he was named 1 of the 4 most outstanding players in his age group.

As you can tell, I am exploding with pride.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 13, 2006)

JimG. said:


> Another typical summer/fall weekend. Last week it was removing the first big batch of leaves from my lawn. This weekend is relatively easy, I have to re-stain my shed.
> 
> And of course there is the usual time spent at my kids' soccer games. My middle son Peter has a state cup game on Sat and a league game on Sunday.
> 
> ...


Thats great Jim...Congrats to David. I was very much into soccer in school as well..What fun times and good memories.


----------



## FRITOLAYGUY (Oct 13, 2006)

Grassi21 said:


> I can't wait until my Sunday activity will be skiing instead of being a football loving couch potato.



 The hardest part is not trying to find out the scores until u get home and watch the game on Tivo.


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 13, 2006)

Isn't Tivo the greatest?  Tivo and XM are two things my wife bitched at me for buying and now she can't live without them.


----------



## JimG. (Oct 13, 2006)

ALLSKIING said:


> Thats great Jim...Congrats to David. I was very much into soccer in school as well..What fun times and good memories.



I played as well...but I wasn't as good as David. And Peter is just as good as David in his age group. 

These are the things that truly matter in life that money just can't buy.


----------



## Greg (Oct 13, 2006)

Grassi21 said:


> Isn't Tivo the greatest?  Tivo and XM are two things my wife bitched at me for buying and now she can't live without them.



We've got a *DirecTivo*. It's awesome. It sucks though that TiVo and DirecTV no longer have an alliance. The next DVR we get (HD) will be some sort of proprietary DirecTV software. I hope it's as good as TiVo. Sirius for satellite radio here...

I'm currently in the midst of painting my dining room. I'll be finishing that this weekend, plus we have a party to attend, and one to host.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 13, 2006)

Greg said:


> We've got a *DirecTivo*. It's awesome. It sucks though that TiVo and DirecTV no longer have an alliance.


I did not know this.... I should have bought 2 of those things. My brother has one through his cable company in the city and its not half as good at the direcTivo.


----------



## Greg (Oct 13, 2006)

ALLSKIING said:


> I did not know this.... I should have bought 2 of those things. My brother has one through his cable company in the city and its not half as good at the direcTivo.



Yeah, my issue is HD. The offered an HD Tivo for a while, but it was supposed to use some older technology. The new DirecTV HD DVR is MPEG4 (or something, I'm not a big time techie guy) which I guess is supposed to be better, but the GUI is not TiVo so we're reluctant and still watching standard def.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 20, 2006)

Bump


----------



## Marc (Oct 20, 2006)

ALLSKIING said:


> Bump



Crackin' that brew tongiht is gonna feel soooo good.


----------



## andyzee (Oct 20, 2006)

Going to Baltimore for the weekend, weeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Vortex (Oct 20, 2006)

TGIF only starts for me on Friday when I start heading north in ski season.  Fridays are better than monday'st just not the same until ski season starts.


----------



## Marc (Oct 20, 2006)

-2 point to Bob for brining down the TGIF energy.


Clearly he needs to visit his friendly neighborhood nudie bar.

:dunce:


----------



## Greg (Oct 20, 2006)

Working Saturday...  Had today off though.


----------



## BeanoNYC (Oct 21, 2006)

Doing the unpack the winter clothes, pack the summer clothes thing today.  A little under the weather as well.  (Very soon, Andy...very soon.  Beware, I'll be leaning on you in the next few weeks.)


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 27, 2006)

I have know idea what to do on Sat with all this rain expected. My wife keep talking about taking the kids to the mall :-?


----------



## dmc (Oct 27, 2006)

Playing a gig in Chester NJ tonight at 8M...
Playing a gig in Woodstock NY tomorrow 1:AM...

Psyched!!!


----------



## Grassi21 (Oct 27, 2006)

How is this for jonesing?  On Saturday I'm going with a bud who is shopping for new ski boots.  Any excuse to hang out in a ski shop for an hour sounds good to me.  

Sunday, picking up my wife from a bachelorette party at Foxwoods.  We plan to hit a winery up in that region and maybe do a little hike if the weather is good.


----------



## andyzee (Oct 27, 2006)

dmc said:


> Playing a gig in Chester NJ tonight at 8M...
> Playing a gig in Woodstock NY tomorrow 1:AM...
> 
> Psyched!!!


 

You think you'll actually be on stage at 8 tonight? I just bumped the post over at KZone.


----------



## dmc (Oct 27, 2006)

Probably more like 9...


----------



## noski (Oct 27, 2006)

Going snow tire shopping then hunkering down for the big wind/rain/snow/slop expected for both days.


----------



## roark (Oct 27, 2006)

Study...


----------



## ALLSKIING (Dec 1, 2006)

Not much skiing to be done this weekend. I am getting a tree and picking up my skies from the shop so I can head out Mon night


----------



## Greg (Dec 1, 2006)

I wanted to hit Hunter or Jiminy on Saturday. Neither are an option now...


----------



## Grassi21 (Dec 1, 2006)

Usual stuff here, Notre Dame, the Louvre etc.  ;-)


----------



## Paul (Dec 1, 2006)

C'est Vendredi, Merci, Mon Dieu. Eh, Grassi?

Takin' the tyke to Gillette Castle for their Victorian Xmas dealeo.

'sabout it....


----------



## Brettski (Dec 1, 2006)

Man, I just want to get the hell out of here


----------



## andyzee (Dec 1, 2006)

This thread F's me up. I jumped in on the first page, where mark was talking bout fixing his boat. I thought, things are bad but, damn the boat should be put away now. Anyway, party tomorrow, skiing Sunday!


----------



## bvibert (Dec 1, 2006)

Greg said:


> I wanted to hit Hunter or Jiminy on Saturday. Neither are an option now...



I was hoping to hit Jiminy on Sunday...  My truck broke down though, so I'll be fixing that anyway... :roll:


----------

